# Need a billing/coding job in Indianapolis, Indiana



## rjackman (Dec 30, 2012)

R. Michelle Jackman, CPC-A
120 North Worth Avenue • Indianapolis, IN. 46211 • 317.501.8442 • Email: michelle.jackman@att.net

OBJECTIVE - Challenging position offering the opportunity for team work and professional growth utilizing my education and skills as a certified professional coder-apprentice.  
SKILLS PROFILE 
•	Hard-working team player 
•	Great communication skills
•	CPT, ICD-9 & HCPCS Coding Skills
•	Excellent organizational skills
•	Experience in handling confidential medical records
•	Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, etc.)
•	Med iSOFT medical billing software
•	Medical Manager coding software
•	Anatomy & Physiology I&II
•	Medical Terminology
•	Advanced Insurance claims processing
•	Computer proficient
EXPERIENCE 
	Corydon Chiropractic Rehab & Wellness Clinic   externship
Corydon, Indiana	8 - 2012 to 9 - 2012
•	Post payments into system
•	Verify insurance coverage for patients
•	File charts and X-rays
•	Other front office responsibilities

	Previous Employment	
	Home Instead Senior Care,Bloomington, IN â€“Caregiver â€“ 09-2009 to Present
Manpower Temporary Services, Muncie, IN â€“ Customer Service Representative 10-2008 to 2â€“2009
Norrell Services, Inc., Indianapolis, IN â€“General Clerical Office Assistant  9â€“2008 to 10â€“2008
Red Gold, Elwood, IN â€“ Shipping Clerk  2-2006 to 5-2006
Accountemps, Fishers, IN â€“Red Gold Shipping Clerk â€“4-2005 to 2-2006
Self Employed â€“ Caregiver â€“ 1990 â€“ 2006 
EDUCATION
	Ivy Tech Community College â€“ Southern Indiana Campus	
	Sellersburg, IN 47172 
Technical Certificate - Medical Assisting with Insurance concentration
•	Dean's List
•	Chancellor's List
•	GPA:  3.672
•	Medical Assisting Club 
PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATIONS & ORGANIZATIONS
•	Phi Theta Kappa National Honor Society - Alpha Tau Sigma Chapter - Member
•	American Association of Professional Coders - Member
•	Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice â€“ July 2012

References available upon request

  I would be open to an externship in the Indianapolis, Indiana area. There is no externships listed on the AAPC website for this area. Please feel free to contact me at 317-501-8442 to discuss any position you have available. Thank you!

R.Michelle Jackman


----------

